# 20 gallon low light "elven tree" tank



## the1stpsycho (Apr 13, 2009)

I love it! I especially like the fact that the tank is rimless. Very cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## nytowl83 (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks

but theTank isnt rimless  its got a 1 inch rim that didnt show in the photograph  The "rim" was added because the glass work wasnt very good, had jagged edge, so i had a rubber electrical tape go around the rim for safety reasons


----------



## jarberg27 (Mar 13, 2009)

That is a great piece of wood.


----------



## nytowl83 (Jan 15, 2006)

The wood isnt leeching any tannins either. leaving it for an hour in my jacuzzi... on high splish splash setting  and highest temp


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

Good job with the seam. Those cookies are going to be soggy though.


----------



## nytowl83 (Jan 15, 2006)

added a rock and an amazon sword from my 5 gallon... i didnt realize the sword grew that much .

I got bored of the look


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

> Last edited by nytowl83; Today at 01:29 AM. Reason: wrong language


haha, that's awesome.

I have to say, that is one of the best trees that I have ever seen! People usually have their "trees" with really skinny trunks, and, I don't know, I guess it's my bonsai influence, but those trees don't appeal to me much.
Yours is fantastic, and that fact that you covered it in windelov fern is awesome!

IMO, the amazon sword will get too big, and the rock seems kind of out of place, but other than that, bravo!
Oh, and I would also expose the "roots" some more. It gives the tree a more established look, but that's just me.


----------



## nytowl83 (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks ! I agree with the exposing of the roots but the gex soil moves/shifts alot with any weight placed on top of it. I might need to place a slate underneath, but then again i am a lazy bugger 

the rock looks oddly placed in the photo... but looks ok in person. As for the sword, I would like it to grow  then slap it in another tank when it gets too big


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Fantastic!!

I think it is missing something tall on the right, though, like vals or Hygro willow. I have been told that Amazon sword will out grow a 30 gallon thus, I don't see it staying in there long.


----------



## nytowl83 (Jan 15, 2006)

thats cool of swords hehe. 

these guys will grow slow... the tank is low light liquid co2 only...the liquid c02 will be stopped (slowly) once the lilaeopsis have established. 

The vals wont get any light at the rear right, the HOB filter is there, but no hurt in trying right?


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Love it! Very creative.


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

LOVE it !!!!!!!!


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

you really took advantage of the height in the tank! Great work!


----------



## sean117Ply (Jun 28, 2009)

Is this going to be a shrimp only or are you going to add fish?

Very cool tank, love it!


----------



## nytowl83 (Jan 15, 2006)

sean117Ply said:


> Is this going to be a shrimp only or are you going to add fish?
> 
> Very cool tank, love it!


Thanks

There are fishes now actually, all Shrimp safe. Will be adding an endemic type of Shrimp found here in the Philippines... more of a ghost shrimp looking ..well shrimp


----------



## SvenBoogie (Jul 3, 2009)

I really like the design, I'm normally not a fan of 'boxy,' tall tanks, but you really put together something that makes it work in this case. I'd love to see some photos once the tank has had some time to develop.


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

that's a fabulous piece of driftwood and you did a great job of integrating it into your scape. it does look like a magical land! \

cheers-K


----------



## nytowl83 (Jan 15, 2006)

update

The Brazilian MircoSwords are shooting a fair bit of shoots on a daily basis, I noticed that by this time (3 weeks) all the old roots have been changed to a pure white more tensile roots. I also supplemented phosphate the past week and a half (due to green spot algae) 

So iam not sure which one boosted the new shoots coming out.










I also added 4 platys (with black rear fins) and 50 endemic dwarf shrimps found here in the Philippines. I dont know the species yet though, so i am reluctant to add cherry shrimps, i wouldnt want to hybridize.










oh yeah, all my windelov have plantlets! all 10 bunches of em!... Can anyone tell me how to ummm seperate the plantlets or do i just leave it there?

Cheers!

Ben


----------



## nytowl83 (Jan 15, 2006)

Our Philippine dwarf shrimp... I have no clue what the taxonomic id is


----------



## clearleaf (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm going to have to agree with the wife here. I wouldn't be surprised if you caught one of your shrimp snacking on a chocolate-covered shortbread cookie made by one of the keebler elves hiding in that thing.

Oh, and love the tank, I actually like the rock in front although I'd experiment with tipping it over or something because it IS a bit tall, but really its fine.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow! I totally agree with CLWatkins, this has got to be the coolest "tree" I've seen! In the more recent picture of the whole tank from the top, it look AMAZING, just like it's a real tree in a forest with some elves hiding in it somewhere! The moss on the bottom around the "roots" is just PERFECT and look incredible.

Well done!

You've given me some inspirational ideas to try when I redo my 20 High (I'm moving in about 6 weeks so I plan to tear it down and build it back up from scratch) this gives me a GREAT idea how to add some good looking height to the tank!

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Great tree!

I gotta agree with cl, though. The rock doesn't work. Way too distracting in an otherwise great hardscape.


----------



## nytowl83 (Jan 15, 2006)

Ugly Genius said:


> Great tree!
> 
> I gotta agree with cl, though. The rock doesn't work. Way too distracting in an otherwise great hardscape.


Thanks UG, hmmm i tilted the rock to the right though so its a little lower. Will post pics in a few days. If the rock isnt there i dont know what else to put. I felt that the microswords looked a little boring if its just a plain field. 

I was thinking of making a small cave, but i never seem to have any free time (or energy, too tired) these days. 

The microswords are filling in nicely, faster that i expected!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I was just looking at the first post again, I actually really like it without the rock, it really makes the tree stand out that way.


----------



## finfan (Jun 16, 2008)

your tree is really cool, very well done, the rock - not so sure the shape or placement is the best imho, very nice shrimp and tetras, imo the platy's take away more than they add


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

You did an excellent job creating that tree! All the fern and swords look great too


----------



## nytowl83 (Jan 15, 2006)

thanks  i took out the rock but left the amazon sword... its growing pretty well for a low light setup hmmmm


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Love the tree. I think the tree is strong enough to stand on it's own. It's not boring. Thinking also that the amazon sword will get too big.

If you need something else why not try some sort of stem plant to keep trimmed like bushes. Or maybe Lobelia cardinalis (small form) in a stand or three. That wouldn't compete with your tree but would give you a little more than just your tree.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

I can't get over the tree, the overhang is just awesome looking, i just want to: shrink, put scuba gear on, and sit under it!


----------



## nytowl83 (Jan 15, 2006)

mgdmirage said:


> I can't get over the tree, the overhang is just awesome looking, i just want to: shrink, put scuba gear on, and sit under it!


hehehe  thanks for that thought!


----------



## nytowl83 (Jan 15, 2006)

update! got some lotus and added it and took out the amazon sword and rock. I am still having some water sprites float. also added some drift wood so the left most part isnt too boring




























I have got so much windelovs its not funny... hehehe so much plantlets too. I also saw some bbaby dwarf (tanay) shrimps! so I guess not all of the new born babies are getting eaten yehey!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

This is hands down one of the best low tech tanks ever. Do you have any updates on it, nytowl83?


----------



## nickcamp12345 (May 2, 2009)

i would have put a crypt where the rock was and trim it so it was bush shaped or something. it might look good imo.


----------

